# 2021 Galveston Classic Fly Fishing Tournament



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm fishing it. Going to be a grind for sure and a wet one at that. If not from the rain, for sure from the chop. 15-25mph SSE on West Gbay is a guaranteed saltwater shower.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes sir!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I feel like weather for this is terrible every year, why don’t they move it to later in summer?


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Worst summer for fly fishing I can ever remember. We have lost a lot of grass in West bay. SUCKS


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck all. Have fun and be safe. Give em hell Jay.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Did anybody put fish on the board?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes. Four teams around the three fish eighty inch mark casting at floaters, swirls, and wakes


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

That's nice. Hopefully better weather tomorrow. I plan at being at the weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

flynut said:


> Worst summer for fly fishing I can ever remember. We have lost a lot of grass in West bay. SUCKS


We were talking about the loss of grass a couple days ago. West bay may take 2 or 3 years to recover from the loss of grass. We could be in for a few years of really sucky fly fishing in West bay


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> We were talking about the loss of grass a couple days ago. West bay may take 2 or 3 years to recover from the loss of grass. We could be in for a few years of really sucky fly fishing in West bay


No kidding. East Matty south shoreline is the same way. I might start fishing Sabine.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just remember to stay over that way. All the redfish in LA migrated west last winter after all the storms in LA. So y'all keep yo asses over there....lol


----------

